# NZ Car Insurance



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

Was just wondering what car insurance people are using to insure their EV's in NZ. Who are you using? What sort of valuation did you put on your car? 

Thnx,
Pete


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

evlowrider said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering what car insurance people are using to insure their EV's in NZ. Who are you using? What sort of valuation did you put on your car?
> 
> ...


Try NAC insurance. I was able to get full cover on my EV with a convenient twist: If I had an accident and there were repairs required to the body/chassis then the insurer would pay a professional for the work to be done. However, if I was in an accident and there were electrical repairs needed, the insurer would pay the cost of me replacing them myself. Cool huh?


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> Try NAC insurance. I was able to get full cover on my EV with a convenient twist: If I had an accident and there were repairs required to the body/chassis then the insurer would pay a professional for the work to be done. However, if I was in an accident and there were electrical repairs needed, the insurer would pay the cost of me replacing them myself. Cool huh?


That's awesome ... were they expensive compared to a equivalent insurance on a standard car?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hemon Dey said:


> That's awesome ... were they expensive compared to a equivalent insurance on a standard car?


Hehe, it's an interesting story... 
Originally I was with State insurance, so I applied for insurance for the EV with them. They were baffled so they said they'd call me back, which they did.
I didn't expect approval as State have always a reputation for being inflexible... No surprises either. They said no because the car was too heavily modified, which put it in the same field as the lowest, loudest, and fastest of the boy racer set.

I mentioned this setback on the front page of the KiwiEV website. Coincidently this was in the middle of the 3,000+ hits per day era, and word soon got back to State. Well to be honest, a handful of complete strangers from all over the world found email addresses for State Inurance and let them have it on my behalf! 

Two days later I get a phone call out of the blue from NAC Insurance, who is a sister company to State (they're all under the same insurance umbrella of Dewy Cheetam & Howe Inc). NAC were oh-so-happy to offer me insurance, and the rate was around $30 a month for full cover! How awesome was that?

I was recently told when cancelling the cover for the EV (when I took it apart) that it was a special rate. So I have no idea what that means for future EVers. Let me see if I can find some info in my big file-o-faxy thing...
Here we go.
Full Cover for $12,000, $800 excess, policy class FCPRI (whatever that means), $150 windscreen excess. That's all I kind find that's useful. I can't find the monthly pricing though. It's not on this sheet. Let me have another look through the filey thing. 
Nope, nothing more there I'm sorry. My wife must have gone on one of her "cleaning rampages" as I call them. It was definitely less than $40 per month, $30-something. 
Feel free to use my name and tell them to go through their records to get a better deal. 
Good luck!


----------



## saxere7 (Nov 19, 2021)

KiwiEV said:


> Hehe, it's an interesting story...
> Originally I was with State insurance, so I applied for insurance for the EV with them. They were baffled so they said they'd call me back, which they did.
> I didn't expect approval as State have always a reputation for being inflexible... No surprises either. They said no because the car was too heavily modified, which put it in the same field as the lowest, loudest, and fastest of the boy racer set.
> 
> ...


I will be living in Dunedin for 6 months with my boyfriend while I attend the University of Otago. We would like to buy a car and wanted to know some information on finding good car insurance in New Zealand. Any suggestions?


----------

